# Cabaiguan Imperiales Cigar Review - a beauty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

very well rolled dtick. flawless wrapper. the stick is peppery and woody. burns dry and was perfect burn and draw. Pete Johnson made a smart choice...

Read the full review here: Cabaiguan Imperiales Cigar Review - a beauty


----------

